# PC Grower's Sub-Thread Under Indoors



## ElephantRider (Apr 6, 2009)

There are a lot of us, now. Since this form of growing is highly specialized, it would be nice to see it segregated.


----------



## Illicht (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree, it would be nice, it would draw more attention, and maybe others will have some good info...


----------



## v12xjs (Apr 9, 2009)

People do it. Get with the program and sort out a forum RIU.


----------



## Neph (Apr 11, 2009)

I think this would be nice. No haters popping in to dog pc growers. "Have fun with that 1/8 you get." "This wont work." "Why don't you start a real grow." I would prefer actually getting tips and help from people.


----------



## UberSmoker (Apr 18, 2009)

It certainly makes sense, the RIU PC Gang is founded to help people, PC bashing idiots are not welcome. Having more recognition would also serve to help validate our form of growing to the naive or misinformed mainstream growers. PC growing requires as much, if not more, skill than a standard op in my opinion.


----------



## fuckat7t (Apr 18, 2009)

I would suggest getting this together, if anything I believe this forum needs a bit more organizing and this would be a great start. I hate clicking on a thread and getting someone's grow room with 50 plants, that does nothing for my situation. I think the trend in growing in general is moving toward micro cabs and pc cases. I'm doing a 7 cubic foot grow cab for my 3rd grow (journal coming soon!) and I got a TON of help from v12's journal and posts. I think the CFL sub was a good start, but PC and micro cabs are a whole nother breed and strategy for growing. I love RIU and believe a pc grow sub would help keep the site relevent. There are my 2 cents.

Cheers..


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 18, 2009)

I vote no, but that's just me.


----------



## v12xjs (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Growtech.
I guess if I was considering buying a 5 bedroom growbox with 18,000 sq ft attic I'd also have an issue with those whishing to become self sufficient growers.


----------



## whulkamania (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree to this!!!


----------



## ElephantRider (Apr 29, 2009)

There are too many of us to ignore, at this point. It's a highly specialised art form, really. Everything is bonsai and yield maximisation techniques, usually with a focus on perpetual harvest. People w/ 1000 watt MH / HPS switchables have nothing at all to contribute and usually just make fun of us. People choose their own grow methods for their environment. Since everyone can't have massive space, it makes sense for us and we're fairly tired of haters, to be honest.

Please, RIU.. we think PC grows are blowin' up and the numbers on here prove it. We think that sharing these ideas creates a new culture of growers and promotes a highly specialised methods.

Thanks.


----------



## rukusix (May 3, 2009)

I approve of this thread as a future PC grower.


----------



## whulkamania (May 3, 2009)

How about not PC but Micro grow as Micro grows seem to be another popular thing now.


----------



## ElephantRider (May 4, 2009)

I'd be more than happy to care for it, if you're short on mods.


----------



## whulkamania (May 5, 2009)

ElephantRider said:


> I'd be more than happy to care for it, if you're short on mods.



No offense do you at all but I'm unsure if they would pick you specifically I mean you have only 400 posts and have only been here three months. No offense to you once again I am just saying this if I were choosing mods.


----------



## v12xjs (May 5, 2009)

I truly appreciate what RIU does and what it seems to stand for and I wish that there was some way pc growers could be incorporated into the RIU community. 

if RIU is not in favour of a dedicated micro/pc gowcase forum then please advise what I would need to do to affiliate an open souce bbs hosted on free webspace with this site.
My choice of software and website precludes commercial gain on my part.

Can I set it up and refer poeple from here?


----------



## whulkamania (May 5, 2009)

v12xjs said:


> I truly appreciate what RIU does and what it seems to stand for and I wish that there was some way pc growers could be incorporated into the RIU community.
> 
> if RIU is not in favour of a dedicated micro/pc gowcase forum then please advise what I would need to do to affiliate an open souce bbs hosted on free webspace with this site.
> My choice of software and website precludes commercial gain on my part.
> ...



I was kinda hoping I could be mod.....I mean right now I have 3 people in mind. Rider, you and Me. I mean we should have someone be the mod of this board for someone who has experience with indoor growing and micro grows.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## potroast (May 6, 2009)

Well, you've made your point, the request is officially registered. 

In the meantime, you could start your own thread in Indoor Growing, and talk about your grows all you want. Or maybe start your own Social Group.

HTH


----------



## v12xjs (May 6, 2009)

Thanks potroast.

Please keep us posted on developments.


----------



## ElephantRider (May 12, 2009)

potroast said:


> Well, you've made your point, the request is officially registered.
> 
> In the meantime, you could start your own thread in Indoor Growing, and talk about your grows all you want. Or maybe start your own Social Group.
> 
> HTH


Big thanks there. We have a small, but growing social group started, as well.

Whulk.. no biggy, man. I offered up my services mostly because large scale web systems is my career. I'm a 10 year veteran Linux admin on the open internet. I've built and maintained dozens of open source based BBS systems and all of the popular open source CMS's. Also, regarding my posts, I had another username, but it showed a bit too much to people who know how to look, so I switched when I started my grow.

My offer still stands. If you guys need a competent mod, please let me know. My last profile was registered since the very beginning. I was an owergrow reader, if that says anything. 

And thanks for looking into it, mods. I'm in the n00b forum daily trying to fend off haters and encouraging this grow style. If you guys check out our grow journals, you'll see that we are managing the self-sustaining thing pretty well and deserve to be able to contribute to eachother without the haters.

Peace,

~ER~


----------



## Xander (May 20, 2009)

To many people doubt it. Need to be recognized!


----------



## v12xjs (May 20, 2009)

My grow journal hasn't been updated for more than 2 weeks and it's way back on page 30odd of the journals, but it looks like it's had about 2,000 hits in that time.
The pc growers club social group is only weeks old but it has over 60 members and looks like the fastest growing club on RIU.
Auto flowering strains take up over half of all the 'most popular' sections of all the seedbanks on the web. Usually more.
Personal growing is here to stay. It just surprises me that I have to explain this point to other stoners.

While RIU considers the decision on a new subforum I would like to include a link to a private bbs specifically serving micro grow needs in my sig. Please remove it if it is counter to RIU aim or rules.


----------



## ElephantRider (May 20, 2009)

Gotta chime in again.. if Aerogardeners get their own forum, how in the hell can we not?


----------



## Mentalchild (May 21, 2009)

I like the sound of pc growers sub forum ^^


----------



## nuggetgrower (Jun 28, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> I like the sound of pc growers sub forum ^^


Bump. 

I like watching micro grows. Enough people do the PC case and enough people are interested for there to be a sub-forum.


----------



## skagnetti (Jul 8, 2009)

As a new member/grower I would love to see this subsection. Scouring through the search results is kind of a pain, and I feel like these micro ops are different enough from the run of the mill stealth ops to warrant its own subforum. 5 stars!


----------



## ToucanSam (Aug 8, 2009)

Neph said:


> I think this would be nice. No haters popping in to dog pc growers. "Have fun with that 1/8 you get." "This wont work." "Why don't you start a real grow." I would prefer actually getting tips and help from people.


he captured it all..
I think PC growing deserves some recognition


----------



## Carolina Green Bud (Aug 22, 2009)

New member here, and micro grow is all that I'm interested in. Would love to see a sub forum


----------



## v12xjs (Feb 26, 2010)

There's 200 memebers in the pc growers club social group now. It's the most active group on RIU.


----------



## ElephantRider (Mar 2, 2010)

Seriously.. How is this a tough decision?


----------



## elchiefinator (Mar 14, 2010)

This is obviously a great idea, it would definitely also benefit new micro growers like me. Even if you're not in a PC case i'm sure it would help you learn more about getting the most out of your plants in a small space.


----------



## ElephantRider (Jun 1, 2010)

So, admins.. any traction here? Can we change it to be "microgrow" subforum or something? There are TONS of people rowing in tight spaces w/ ~100W CFL and getting good success. I have harvested more than 1 oz. of NICE bud from 111W and a computer case. How is that to be considered "illegitimate"?


----------



## v12xjs (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey potroast.
Remember posting this?



potroast said:


> Well, you've made your point, the request is officially registered.
> 
> In the meantime, you could start your own thread in Indoor Growing, and talk about your grows all you want. Or maybe start your own Social Group.
> 
> HTH


Been a long time. Please ask the question and let us know the answer.

For anybody who wants to vote on this issue, report this post to admin. That might wake them up.


----------

